# Jacknic's Big Love, does it again!



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

Here it is my Easter gift -- I love show photos showing up at the best time!
"Billy" now has eleven points, three majors! Shown by Chelsay Paul.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Billy!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Congratulations! He is a gorgeous big boy.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Congratulations on your placement at PCA!!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He is a hunka hunka burning love! Congrats!!


----------

